

Our 1-year project: MercuryPuzzle. What do you think? - drdoctrine
https://mercurypuzzle.com/

======
alexjeffrey
I was enthralled until you asked me to create an account - I have so many
accounts online that I really don't want to have to remember yet another
password (or compromise my security by reusing one). Is forcing account
creation key to the core functionality?

Also, I'd be wary of signing up with Facebook for a job-search app - while I'm
not actually looking for a new job, if I were that'd put me off in case you
posted a notification to my wall.

~~~
drdoctrine
Thanks for the feedback! The overall goal of the platform is to connect
talents with interesting companies. Especially for huge companies it is often
hard to find suitable candidates. If you wouldn't register they couldn't reach
out to you at a later point.

You are right about facebook! That's exactly why we choose to implemenent the
mannual signup option without facebook. But we do respect the privacy of our
users very much! We never post on any walls or something. In our the privacy
settings you can furthermore control the visibility of every single field on
your profile.

~~~
alexjeffrey
would it not be possible to leave an email address without registering for an
account? It's more the password side that's a pain really.

Also in response to your edit, I do trust that you guys are honest but I'm
aware of a lot of sites which use Facebook Connect to get permissions to
someone's wall and just start spamming them heavily. By emphasising Facebook
Connect you may get tarred with the same brush.

------
klapinat0r
Hmm, it doesn't seem to be working for me (Chrome, Windows atm.):
<http://i.imgur.com/Z9aojGD.png>

If I just choose randomly and click Continue the next screen is the same.

> <label class="radio"> > <input value="342" name="answer" type="radio"> >
> </label>

While they do have values (e.g. 342), I have no idea what they're suppose to
represent.

There are no javascript errors.

~~~
drdoctrine
Hi! Thanks for the report! This is new to us :/ Which browser culture do you
have? Does it work for you if you switch to english at the bottom of the page?

~~~
klapinat0r
It does work (also text on the front page when choosing field of interest). I
had no idea I was not on english, and I hadn't chosen Dutch - I'm not in
Netherlands.

I can not reset my answer though. If I choose "Back to start" followed by
"Back to frontpage" and start over, I'm at step 3/7 again.

Not sure if it's related, but I see the (otherwise great) introduction/tour
every time I restart.

Also, I can start matching without choosing a field of interest.

I'm not trying to pile on, I'm just writing down what I know in case it can
help you solve it (or confirm that it only happens to me).

Trying on Chrome on Mac does work, but also has the "stuck at step 3/7"
problem.

Firefox on Mac _does_ work.

~~~
klapinat0r
Only way I can reset it seems to be to delete all cookies.

Liking the questions, short and to the point. Great design and feel :)

~~~
drdoctrine
Thank you very much! We'll look into that!

------
martin-adams
Nice UI, but you lost my focus after filling out the initial questions with
the:

"I have read the terms and conditions of membership and the privacy policy and
agree with the content."

I clicked on one of the embedded links, such as the terms and I lost the page
I was looking at. Pressing back then reset everything. However, if I click the
logo it looks like its restored. I'd say open in new window or have a dialog.

~~~
martin-adams
Also, why do you need a date of birth?

~~~
xmpir
i guess this is an important criteria for recruiters/companies

~~~
masto
An illegal one, in many (most?) places.

~~~
xmpir
Really, I did not know that. I think at least it is a useful one, as it highly
corellates with a person's experience.

------
josephpmay
Looks great!

A couple of things:

1) The blue background in the "They are already in" section of the website is
flickering on my laptop (13" non-retina MPB).

2) Why do you need so much information from my Facebook login? I understand
Email and profile information, but why photos, status updates, and friends'
profile information?

~~~
drdoctrine
We analyze friends interaction to calculate some kind of "best friends score".
Basicly we try to figure out who your best friends are and take this into
account to improve the matching.

------
DGCA
In the assessment, 'help' and 'next' should be farther apart, different
colors, maybe in different places, and definitely bigger.

EDIT: And I get really turned off when I have to spam my friends with
requests, so thanks for giving me the option not to.

EDIT2: This assessment is painfully long.

------
ubersoldat2k7
Nice UI. What does those button at the landing page mean? I was there
expecting for a hint to come up from any of the buttons. Then, for some
reason, I didn't get what I think were questions since after the "tutorial"
(really nice) that part was all white with only the radio buttons.

~~~
xmpir
seems you're having the same problem as
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5456874>

------
xmpir
I wonder if the companies that "match" me know about their participation in
the project...

------
magicmarkker
Your location field when signing up barely works at all and doesn't have
instructions that are helpful. I've searched for at least 15 combinations of
Philadelphia, PA United States and every time it comes up with nothing.

~~~
magicmarkker
Also there is no way to delete my account.

~~~
drdoctrine
We are still working on that, we will defenetely impelement this in the near
future. You will receive a newsletter when it's ready! If you can't wait shoot
us a mail to account@mercurypuzzle.com that you want your account to be
removed.

------
allsystemsgo
I'd be interested if this site showed me how to get to a dream job. I'm by no
means ready for my dream job, and I'm taking what I think are the correct
steps to get to that dream job, but I'm not sure...

~~~
drdoctrine
The basic idea behind MercuryPuzzle is to evaluate your personality and
talents and provide you suggestions of matching companies and people with
similar career paths. You can think of it as some kind of career "browser".
"if person X is now in position Y, which steps and skill did help to get
there?"

------
PebblesRox
I'm able to choose my location once I type it in, but when I click it just
goes back to the loading... message. I can't get it to load and it won't let
me continue otherwise.

~~~
PebblesRox
Oh, I just noticed that it was listed a second time in the drop-down and when
I choose the lower one it worked. Yay, now I get to explore the website!

------
PebblesRox
I imported data from facebook but the button still says skip. I think it's
done but I can't tell. I'll push the skip button but hopefully it doesn't
actually skip anything.

------
nicvee
Great job guys! I really like the layout and the clear structure of the
submenus. I´m curious if you come out on top!

~~~
drdoctrine
Thank you very much! This means a lot to us! Hehe we thought about that, but
we are not participating in the company matching.. ;)

------
Mindphreaker
I really like the look and feel of your frontpage! The "retina ready" badge on
the right side made me chuckle.. ^^

------
mabid
seems to be down at the moment I am getting

Error 7 (net::ERR_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out.

------
teoryn
In level 9 rank (among contacts and global) is shown, but percentile would be
more interesting.

------
xmpir
the adress for google is a small sales office in vienna. the adress for
microsoft is the headquarters in redmond.

however those are my best-matching companies - sounds legit.

------
visavis
still skeptical, but looking forward to this. Like the functionality n design.
Could ease a lot of things for me...keep on going guys

------
AndreasLuckey
awesome page! I'm sure it is going to make an impact on the online job-
application process! What do you guys say?

